# commande UNIX sous MAC OS X version 10.4



## charisme (30 Janvier 2006)

j'ai un petit probleme avec les commandes UNIX sur mon MAC OS X
normalement sous Linux ou Unix en ligne de commande il suffit de taper le nom d'une application pour qu'elle se lance en graphique mais avec mon IMac G5 je n'y arrive pas. il faut donner le chemin complet de l'executable depuis le / ce qui est embétant pour moi car je programme souvent en C et je suis obligé de chaque fois taper le chemiçn complet du a.out ou de lancer Xcode graphiquement pour pouvoir taper mon code.
que faut il faire?
ce probleme m'empeche aussi d'ouvrir un autre terminal a partir de la ligne de commande du genre rxvt, xterm etc. je ne peux donc utiliser qu'un seul terminal.
aidez moi c'est urgent


----------



## Einbert (30 Janvier 2006)

Si tu parles d'exécutables que tu as compilé et se trouvant dans un dossier ne se trouvant pas dans $PATH, il te suffit de te trouver dans ce dossier puis utiliser ./appi_compilé  pour le lancer. Autrement, il te suffit d'ajouter le dossier courant dans la variable $PATH , mais il faut faire attention de le rajouter tout à la fin de la liste (perso, je ne le ferais pas pour des questions de sécurité).

++


----------



## bompi (30 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue.
Ton message est un petit peu confus 

a) Chemin
Pour pouvoir lancer une application sans avoir à taper son chemin complet, il faut qu'elle soit dans le chemin, variable d'environnement $PATH
b) Répertoire courant
Par défaut, le répertoire courant n'est pas dans le chemin (je ne vois pas en quoi il y a un problème de sécurité, mais baste ! ) donc pour lancer une application qui se trouve dans ton répertoire, il faut faire comme le dit Einbert : ./mon_appli
c) Applications Graphiques Mac OS X
Les applications au sens Mac OS X ne sont pas comme on le croit : ce sont en fait des répertoires avec tout ce qu'il faut dedans ou presque. Pour lancer une application il te suffit en général de taper : 
	
	



```
open -a "nom de l'appli"
```
. Sinon, tu peux taper : 
	
	



```
/chemin_de_l_appli/appli.app/Contents/MacOS/appli
```
d) Applications graphiques X11
Par défaut, X11 n'est même pas installé donc il faut le faire explicitement. Pour lancer une application compilée pour X11, il faut bien évidemment lancer X11 ! Après, tu pourras sans problème lancer depuis Terminal un xterm ou rxvt. Éventuellement, tu auras à définir la variable DISPLAY à ":0.0"


----------



## charisme (30 Janvier 2006)

ok mais comment installer X11?
comment faire pour lancer le fichier a.out apres une compilation gcc sans pour autant taper le chemin absolu du fichier a.out?


----------



## olof (30 Janvier 2006)

charisme a dit:
			
		

> ok mais comment installer X11?
> comment faire pour lancer le fichier a.out apres une compilation gcc sans pour autant taper le chemin absolu du fichier a.out?


Si tu te trouves dans le même répertoire que a.out :

./a.out


----------



## charisme (30 Janvier 2006)

j'ai installé X11SDK.PKG mais je n'arrive toujours pas a lancé xterm rxvt etc


----------



## bompi (30 Janvier 2006)

Hum ...
Installer le package, c'est bien. Lancer ensuite l'application "X11" pour avoir un serveur X11 qui tourne sur ton Mac, c'est encore mieux (c'est le d) de mon post précédent).
Une fois X11 lancé, tu pourras lancer un terminal de type rxvt ou xterm.


----------



## charisme (30 Janvier 2006)

soit plus explicite comment lancer le X11


----------



## Einbert (30 Janvier 2006)

charisme a dit:
			
		

> soit plus explicite comment lancer le X11



Comment dire... Tu double-cliques sur l'icône X11 qui se trouve dans le dossier Applications ou Utilitaires (je ne me rappelle plus lequel des deux c'est, vu que j'ai désinstallé X11 d'Apple au profit de XFree86). Vouala  .


----------



## charisme (30 Janvier 2006)

je ne vois pas l'icone de x11 que dois je faire?


----------



## bompi (31 Janvier 2006)

C'est normal ... Il faut installer X11User.pkg (X11SDK.pkg sert au développement).


----------



## charisme (31 Janvier 2006)

je ne le trouve nul part sur la machine. faut il le telecharger ou il est sur les cd d'installation de Mac OS?


----------



## Thierry6 (31 Janvier 2006)

si tu es bien en 10.4, il est bien sur le DVD d'installation de Mac OS, le pacjkage dans lequel il est  s'appelle optional installations.


----------



## charisme (31 Janvier 2006)

c bon je viens d'installer X11. mais mon probleme persiste


----------



## bgali (1 Avril 2007)

Je suis aussi intéréssé par la solution parce que j'en suis au même point.

Merci


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2007)

Si X11 est install&#233;, il se trouve dans _/Applications/Utilities_.
S'il ne s'y trouve pas, c'est qu'il n'est pas install&#233;.


----------



## tatouille (4 Avril 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Si X11 est installé, il se trouve dans _/Applications/Utilities_.
> S'il ne s'y trouve pas, c'est qu'il n'est pas installé.




hello 
 quelle patience ! deux boulets sans un petit enervement clap clap


----------

